#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE MAINS Paper 2 B.ARCH Marks & rank and chances of getting seat in NIT

## challenger2013

My son is expecting 200 marks(excluding drawing marks), if drawing marks includes expecting 210 to 230 marks in Jee Mains 2013 Paper 2. He belongs to general Category and Andhra pradesh Zone. How much rank can we expect with this marks approximately?  With this marks, is he having any chances to get Architecture Seat in NIT warngal or any other NIT's? How many marks required to get rank in NITs for B.arch Seat? Can any body give me your valuable suggessions regarding Archticture course available NITs and Best NIT College in Architecture. Can you please let us know about opportunities, placements after completing B.Arch Course?  Thanks in Advance





  Similar Threads: AIEEE B.Arch 2007 Question Paper | AIEEE B.Arch Previous Year Question Paper AIEEE B.Arch 2005 Question Paper | AIEEE B.Arch Previous Year Question Paper What will be my rank in JEE mains with board marks? AIEEE B.Arch 2006 Question Paper | AIEEE B.Arch Previous Year Question Paper

----------


## FaaDoOEngineer

*CLICK HERE** to start asking SENIORS from NITs about your queries.....

COLLEGE DISCUSSIONS:
NIT Surathkal btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Warangal Btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Trichy btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Kozhikode btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Raurkela btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesMANIT Bhopal btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesMNIT Jaipur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Kurukshetra btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Jamshedpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Durgapur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Raipur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Jalandhar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesVNIT Nagpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesMNNIT Allahabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Agartala btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Silchar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Srinagar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Hamirpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Patna btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Surat btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Puducherry btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Uttarakhand btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Mizoram btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Meghalaya btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Manipur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Nagaland btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNIT Arunachal Pradesh btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campusfacilitiesNIT Sikkim btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesIIIT Gwalior btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesIIIT Kancheepuram btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesIIIT Allahabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesIIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesAU Silchar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesBIT Mesra btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesGKV Haridwar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesIICT Bhadohi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesJKIAPT Allahabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitesITGGU Bilaspur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesMU Aizawal btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesSMVDU J&K btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesTU Tezpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesDTU Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesPEC Chandigarh btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesDAIICT btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNUIT Ahmedabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesTIET Patiala btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesIIIT Bangalore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesTITS Bhiwani btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesNSIT Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesIIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitiesGNDEC Ludhiana btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities*

----------

